# sc's experience with meds



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

Prozac - no harm/no foul experience. Limited side effects/no particular help.

Effexor - didn't try this one very long - made me too "up".

Welbutrin - meth, with a co-pay. Made me very jumpy, couldn't sleep, enhanced the DP somehow.

Zoloft - this one wasn't too bad. I think it probably affected my sleep in a bad way, but may have also touched a bit on my depression - in a good way.

various MAOI's (can't remember the names) - took these early on, and if memory serves they mostly made me feel drugged.

Ativan - helped a bit with anxiety. Made me sleepy during the day.

Xanax - about the same as Ativan. Some lessening of anxiety, made me sleepy.

Klonopin - the only med that has ever directly touched my symptoms. Unfortunately the positive effect began to wear off almost immediately. Taking more than typical makes me very, very sleepy. Currently decreasing doseage, to be off in another couple of months.

Dilantin - this is an older med used in the treatment of epilepsy. Doc tried this on me as an experiment, trying to determine if I suffer from siezures. No help, and in fact made me feel more stoned than anything else.

THC - only tried this once, when I was.......15 or so. Didn't like it, never tried it again.

Alcohol  - regular user/abuser for many years. Well, many MANY years I guess. Easily the strongest depressant I've ever been on. Stopped 4 years ago to see if I could, and also in an attempt to relieve my depression. Successful on both counts.


----------

